
Google Bans all associated accounts - edzorg
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;ip-impersonation&#x2F;impersonation<p>If Google perceives something about your app is misleading to users, it will ban your company developer account, and all associated personal developer accounts. Presumably, all accounts associated to them too.<p>It will ban your accounts based on their perception of an infraction, and it will do so without any consultation or explanation beyond pointing at their Developer Policy and 404ing &quot;terms&quot; - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.android.com&#x2F;market&#x2F;terms.html<p>There appears to be zero recourse from this, as at this point the developer is unable to make amends to the app listing.<p>Has anyone ever come back from this? Why is this policy so heavy-handed? What if Google&#x2F;a-claimant was wrong in their initial objection to the perceived &quot;impersonation&quot;?
======
matt4077
The section titled "Enforcement Process" is more specific about the
consequences being proportional to the developer's misdeeds:

> _Repeated or serious violations (such as malware, fraud, and apps that may
> cause user or device harm)[...]_

[https://play.google.com/about/enforcement/enforcement-
proces...](https://play.google.com/about/enforcement/enforcement-process/)

I don't know what else one would expect? I also reserve the right to stop
doing business with any business that tries to defraud or harm me (or anyone
else).

These are standard terms for any low-barrier-of-entry partnership arrangement.
And the only people that really care are the scammers that just got found out.
(c. f. the Dash.app saga)

~~~
dev098
In my case there were 0 warnings, trading successfully then woke up the next
morning to a completely terminated account with no response from the dispute
process despite the initial party reporting the claim realising they were
wrong and providing written evidence to Google that the ban should be recended

------
blendergeek
[https://www.android.com/market/terms.html](https://www.android.com/market/terms.html)
is just a 404.

~~~
ssijak
That is what the OP said too

